# Forum > WoW Classic > WoW Classic Exploits >  Easy dungeon resetting without leaving instance

## Mygel

Not sure if this counts as an exploit but it has made things easier for me while farming the same dungeon over and over.

The advantage of doing this instead of walking out and resetting is saving the time it takes to walk outside which can be very long for certain dungeons.

Step 1. Clear everything that you want in the dungeon you're in
Step 2. Convert your group into a raid group.
Step 3. Invite a new person into your group and make him group leader
Step 4. Everyone inside the dungeon logs out.
Step 5. When everyone in the group is offline, the newly invited person clicks "reset instance".
Step 6. Every one logs back online

Now everyone will be ported to the start of the dungeon and everything is reset.

Step 7. Remove the newly invited 6th person from the group and convert the group back from raid to normal 5man group.


For dungeons like BRD (or maraudon princess runs) this can save you alot of time.

----------


## eKqN

Step 8. Get banned really quickly.

Nice find though.  :Wink:

----------


## Otsegolectric

> Not sure if this counts as an exploit but it has made things easier for me while farming the same dungeon over and over.
> 
> The advantage of doing this instead of walking out and resetting is saving the time it takes to walk outside which can be very long for certain dungeons.
> 
> Step 1. Clear everything that you want in the dungeon you're in
> Step 2. Convert your group into a raid group.
> Step 3. Invite a new person into your group and make him group leader
> Step 4. Everyone inside the dungeon logs out.
> Step 5. When everyone in the group is offline, the newly invited person clicks "reset instance".
> ...


You can skip step 2. It works without raid.

----------


## TommyT

> You can skip step 2. It works without raid.


How do you invite 6 people without converting to raid?

----------


## whacked15

> Step 8. Get banned really quickly.
> 
> Nice find though.


Wouldn't get banned. Not sure why you say this - this is a tactic as old as time. Not really an exploit. Everyone is considered out of the instance, you reset the instance, everyone logs back in and they are at the start. It is not similar to the dungeon layering exploit that banned people.

----------


## Mygel

> Step 8. Get banned really quickly.
> 
> Nice find though.


Pretty damn sure you can do this without ever getting banned  :Smile:

----------


## CuT

> Step 8. Get banned really quickly.
> 
> Nice find though.


Not Bannable. Everyone does this. People even use 2nd accounts just for this purpose. 

Thanks for sharing OP

----------


## eKqN

> Wouldn't get banned. Not sure why you say this - this is a tactic as old as time. Not really an exploit. Everyone is considered out of the instance, you reset the instance, everyone logs back in and they are at the start. It is not similar to the dungeon layering exploit that banned people.


Would you be able to chain boss with this trick? If yes, you defo gonna get banned.

----------


## TehVoyager

> Would you be able to chain boss with this trick? If yes, you defo gonna get banned.





> Now *everyone will be ported to the start of the dungeon* and everything is reset.


I've highlighted the part you appear to have missed.

----------


## eKqN

> I've highlighted the part you appear to have missed.


My bad, thank you.

----------


## Otsegolectric

> How do you invite 6 people without converting to raid?


I meant it's not needed to convert to raid, so people don't misunderstand. I was solo AoE Farming Maraudon as Mage, so I don't need a Group of 5, you understand me?  :Smile:

----------


## Blizzhaxer

This has been going on for week most farming group used it day one.

----------


## TehVoyager

> This has been going on for week most farming group used it day one.


because its something that was known and used from vanilla. its not a classic only thing.

the only reason it doesn't get used in retail is because retail has been dumbed down so hard.

----------


## t1 sky

Streamers are doing this all the time and no bans.

----------


## Speedahx

You can reset an instance by your own by inviting an alt to your group and having him offline all the way, once you want to reset, you log out from your main and log in on your alt, reset, and log back.

You still need another person who can invite your 2 toons to the same group tho.

----------


## JD408

anyone know the minimum level of toons to reset?
tried inviting a level 1 to reset, but would not work

----------


## norph

> anyone know the minimum level of toons to reset?
> tried inviting a level 1 to reset, but would not work


very much doubt there is a level limit, been doing it with a level 9 alt

----------


## JD408

EDIT: not sure why, tried it again today with a level 1 again, and it reset this time. nothing changed other than different day.

----------


## rukkus

> Wouldn't get banned. Not sure why you say this - this is a tactic as old as time. Not really an exploit. Everyone is considered out of the instance, you reset the instance, everyone logs back in and they are at the start. It is not similar to the dungeon layering exploit that banned people.


Yes. You can. You're exploiting layering. There was a banwave over this exact thing last month with one person racking up 10,000g from doing it. Whole guilds were doing it to farm all of the gear they wanted because you can actually reset JUST a boss, no trash, and farm the boss not to mention bypassing the 5-per-hour instance lock out. 

Granted, this version is *kind of* different and really only lets you bypass the lock out but you still have to clear the trash, but that in itself brings opportunities for power leveling exploits as killing 4-5 elites with a level 60 would net the same or more exp as killing a regular single mob that's your own level, so as long as the 60 can kill 4-5 elites faster than you can kill one normal of your own level, it's going to result in faster leveling. Get a guild together, have a 60 clear the dungeon while you tag along then add people, use this exploit to reset, have everyone else leave, clear again, repeat and switch to the next dungeon when the exp starts to drop off (using warlocks stationed at each instance, obvs) and you could use this to level up anyone in your guild faster than they could ever grind on their own because that 60 doesn't need to eat and drink between pulls until like... SM cath maybe? But probably not even then if they're well geared. This could be used by raiding guilds to level up any role they're missing faster than any one player could do it themselves. Guaranteed Blizz would ban for that the same way they banned the similar exploit they hotfixed last month.

----------


## themaster

> Yes. You can. You're exploiting layering. There was a banwave over this exact thing last month with one person racking up 10,000g from doing it. Whole guilds were doing it to farm all of the gear they wanted because you can actually reset JUST a boss, no trash, and farm the boss not to mention bypassing the 5-per-hour instance lock out. 
> 
> Granted, this version is *kind of* different and really only lets you bypass the lock out but you still have to clear the trash, but that in itself brings opportunities for power leveling exploits as killing 4-5 elites with a level 60 would net the same or more exp as killing a regular single mob that's your own level, so as long as the 60 can kill 4-5 elites faster than you can kill one normal of your own level, it's going to result in faster leveling. Get a guild together, have a 60 clear the dungeon while you tag along then add people, use this exploit to reset, have everyone else leave, clear again, repeat and switch to the next dungeon when the exp starts to drop off (using warlocks stationed at each instance, obvs) and you could use this to level up anyone in your guild faster than they could ever grind on their own because that 60 doesn't need to eat and drink between pulls until like... SM cath maybe? But probably not even then if they're well geared. This could be used by raiding guilds to level up any role they're missing faster than any one player could do it themselves. Guaranteed Blizz would ban for that the same way they banned the similar exploit they hotfixed last month.


This trick has nothing to do with layering, nor does it bypass a lock out. The only thing it does is teleport you back to the start of the instance with the dungeon resetted (saving time running back). If you reset more than 5 times within one hour you will be hearthstoned.

----------


## Enfeebleness

> Yes. You can. You're exploiting layering. There was a banwave over this exact thing last month with one person racking up 10,000g from doing it. Whole guilds were doing it to farm all of the gear they wanted because you can actually reset JUST a boss, no trash, and farm the boss not to mention bypassing the 5-per-hour instance lock out. 
> 
> Granted, this version is *kind of* different and really only lets you bypass the lock out but you still have to clear the trash, but that in itself brings opportunities for power leveling exploits as killing 4-5 elites with a level 60 would net the same or more exp as killing a regular single mob that's your own level, so as long as the 60 can kill 4-5 elites faster than you can kill one normal of your own level, it's going to result in faster leveling. Get a guild together, have a 60 clear the dungeon while you tag along then add people, use this exploit to reset, have everyone else leave, clear again, repeat and switch to the next dungeon when the exp starts to drop off (using warlocks stationed at each instance, obvs) and you could use this to level up anyone in your guild faster than they could ever grind on their own because that 60 doesn't need to eat and drink between pulls until like... SM cath maybe? But probably not even then if they're well geared. This could be used by raiding guilds to level up any role they're missing faster than any one player could do it themselves. Guaranteed Blizz would ban for that the same way they banned the similar exploit they hotfixed last month.


Seems silly to come to a forum with bots, account buying and selling, and exploits - go to the section titled "WoW Classic Exploits" and then post "This can get you banned."

----------

